# holiday catering hitting low sales in sf bay area



## rozanna ogneva (Dec 6, 2006)

hi iam a caterer in the sf bay area. Alot of caterers are experiencing a big
drop in business during the holiday season. Does anyone else have this experience?


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Or is it just this year in particular?

April


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

funny enough, we are having one of our busest holiday seasons ever

though there is a lot of last minute big parties and budgets are fairly tight.

edited to say that in the past week and a half, I personally have booked about 25K in last minute business - jobs ranging from 30 - 150 guests with some high end and some low end...


----------

